# Help ! I'm confused !



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello ladies - this will just be a quickie as DH is moaning about the amount of time I'm on the laptop - like he won't be sitting on his backside for the rugby this afternoon !!

Anyway, I need your help/advice please - I'm confused  .  Does Clomid dry up CM ?  I've been on it since last July and CM has been no problem up until this month.  Have been using OPK's this week (which I've been using for years and they have cost a ruddy fortunes as you'll be aware !).  Anyway, 2 days ago I got a positive for LH, which should mean that I'm about to ovulate, shouldn't it ?  However, I can't help but think about what a consultant once told me - as in the OPK's are a waste of time/money as they may detect a surge but that doesn't necessarily mean you're going to ovulate.  Anyway, my confusion is that I haven't had any CM this week.  I think I may have read somewhere that Clomid can dry up CM (sorry ladies) but I'm not sure.  I'm now presuming as I haven't had any CM that I've not ovulated - again.  Can anyone shed any light on this please ?  In my desperate state to try and get PG I just can't get anything straight in my head any more.

And in any case, DH decided to be Mr Floppy the night of the OPK positive (even though I didn't tell him) and then the night after too.  I could've killed him !!!  After a bit of coaxing (won't go into detail !  ) he managed it once !  I'm just unsure as to whether it would've been pointless anyway as if I didn't ovulate it wouldn't have mattered, but if there's a chance I did ovulate I want to stab him with the sharpest knife I can find as I'll have now missed my window of opportunity.  We did have   a few days before the positive so there's always a faint hope.

Sorry, I am rambling.  Any advice gratefully appreciated.  And if you hear of a DH being murdered in the Worcester area, it could well be me !!!! 

Love to you all, and have a good weekend.


----------



## Jill31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Jobo,

I think that Clomid can dry up CM, I read that somewhere on the side effects leaflet that the clinic gave me.  I have also heard that drinking 2 litres of water/day, grapefruit juice, and expectorant cough medicine (guaifenesin as the active ingredient, no alcohol) all improve cm.  These internet links that I found elsewhere on ff might help,

www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004

www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm

I tried OPKs a couple of times but they didnt work for me for a number of reasons,

1. I got obsessed with bms just at the right time and made myself cry when DH refused to perform

2. DH found it too much pressure and a huge turnoff.

I found that in the months I havent used OPKs I have had far more bms, and therefore far more chance of bfp.  My only problem is my obsession for testing too early - I want to get in there before AF comes!!

I think sperm can live up to 5 days in your uterus so you may well have a good chance this month.

Good luck, love Jill

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

jobo heres a link for you to take a look at with some side effects of clomid + as jill has said clomid can dry up CM

as for the OPK's hhmm yes they do drive you  they caused bother in my household i can tell you as well as sending me potty DP thought it was all getting to "clinical" so i cut them up (+ evrything else to do with TTC i could get my hands on ) i would try to stick with having as much BMS as you can from CD10 onwards

as for mr floppy  wellll what can i say it happens to the best of us at times i suppose but at least you can smile bout it, sperm can live up there for upto 5 days so if you had some jiggy before your +tive surge + a little jiggy after you could of hit the target, a +tive OPK see's your LH surge which normally means that OV will occur 24-36 hours later so no worries that you didnt have any on the day you got the +tive

xxx


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jill & Cleg

Thanks so much for your responses.  I can totally associate with what you've said about DH's & Mr Floppy !  It is so true.  The bloomin' OPK's become an obsession, and whilst I've tried to conceal to DH when the "right time" is, I'm sure my desperation shines right through.  Mr Floppy has (not !) reared his ugly head before and I was hysterical .  This time I tried to remain calm and collected but then just couldn't help myself.  A whole wave of emotions just flooded over me, all due to my desperation to get PG.  It has completely taken over my life, and from what I gather, Clomid doesn't exactly make you feel great.  As I'm on my last cycle of it I know that if it doesn't happen this month I've got no chance.  BMS has just got so clinical for what seems like ages now, to the point where I don't even want sex unless it's at the right time of the month...how dreadful is that ?  It's so "false" somehow and all the passion etc. has gone right out of the window.

Anyway ladies, I must get off to bed (alone I hasten to add !).  Have yourselves a good weekend, and good luck to you both in your mission to ttc.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw Jo hunny  we have all been there, i know i got like that too when sex was just a chore + you some how have to scrape back what you had before all this started 

this is your last lots of clomid you say, whats next for you after this ?

xxx


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Cleg

I've been told that after the Clomid's finished my next step is IVF.  My next appointment with the consultant is on 9 May and I'm dreading it.  I just wish I could stay on Clomid for longer, as finally it seems to be working for me - as in making me ovulate which I wasn't doing for some unexplained reason.  They don't recommend it for more than 12 months which is what I'll have been on it for (virtually).  It just seems that I may have finally ovulated for the past 3 months but still BFN's every month (probably not helped by Mr Floppy !).  I know that perfectly "normal" couples don't necessarily conceive just 'cos everything's fine, but I just feel that I have that to contend with, plus my age (will be 36 in May) and the fact I need drugs to make me ovulate....I don't stand a cat in hell's chance.

Apparently the next move is all dependant on Mr Floppy's  .  If he has good quality and quantity  then we will be given artificial insemination (not sure if this is IUI ??), but if he has poorer quality and not much quantity of decent  then it's full blown IVF.  As we have already been blessed with one child (naturally within 1 month of getting married so no issues back then) we have to pay for the treatment from this point on.  Just don't know where we're going to get the money from, and DH has already said "we can't afford it" - oh sod it then, lets just forget about it. NOT !

I suppose I'm officially on the   but after Floppy's (lack of) performance and my (lack of) CM I'm not convinced we've any chance.

What stage are you at if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

honestly hunny take it one step at a time or you will drive yourself  still got me fingers crossed this month wasnt in vein

yes artificial insem is IUI at your next consult they will go through all the different scenarios with you so dont worry 

i had my tubes unblocked last year then 6 months of clomid but wasnt meant to be, had tubes removed in nov + i am now stimming + due to go for egg collection this week we are having ICSI

xxx


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cleg - sending you lots of        .  Good luck for this week and let me know how you get on.


----------

